# Applying for Europe if I have open application for Canada visa



## mari99 (Aug 19, 2021)

My husband has received a job offer from a Canadian company and we did our biometrics last month. Today we realized we've faced a security check and for this reason and some others reasons, he has decided to not move on with the company and apply for another job in Europe.
Here is my question, Is it OK to apply for a job visa in Europe like Germany or Netherlands if we have an open application for a Canada visa?


----------

